# TN Ranges



## RotorHead

Looking for indoor/outdoor ranges in middle Tennessee. Any recomedations appreciated. I currently shoot at Guns and Leather in Greebriar which is a nice indoor range, but am also looking for an outdoor range with various targets.


----------



## unpecador

http://www.nrahq.org/shootingrange/findlocal.asp


----------



## dbarnett0311

I know this post is old, but didn't see any outstanding feedback, so here is my .02: Currently the range you go to is the best private range on the west and north side of town. On Target in Murfreesboro is also good, but only if you are in that area. I am looking into opening a range somewhere on the west side of town that has similar facilities to G and L in Greenbriar. Also, as far as the public ranges go the Hobson Pike (Antioch) facility is the best managed, with range safety officers operating it at all times it costs something like $6.


----------



## Keef.44

Most likely the same sites as the NRA site - http://www.tnoutdoorsmen.com/ranges.htm


----------



## DrSharkey

I know you asked about Middle TN, but in West TN, there is a great indoor range at the Great Outdoors store.

http://www.jacksonisr.com/Home.html


----------



## shakermach

There are several TWRA outdoor ranges here in East Tn


----------



## jbum

www.sevierindoorrange.com best in East tn


----------



## stahlmangc

In middle Tennessee (Franklin) give Uselton Shooting Sports a try. www.useltonindoorshootingsports.com
Nice indoor range. Super Super nice folks. Good gun selection. Reasonable rates.


----------



## Dannyboy555

Guns and Leather in Greenbrier is pretty sweet...

Guns and Leather


----------



## ChillerDr

*GUNS & LEATHER in Hendersonville*

opening soon at 600 West Main St Hendersonville, TN 37075


----------

